# need NO MAYO slaw recipe ?



## deltadude (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to have the best no mayo slaw recipe, I got it from watching Martha Stewart about 6 or 7 years ago on a BBQ special show.  The hard drive with that recipe died.  I have been trying different recipes for the last 2 or 3 years, and never getting close.  That recipe was so good and everyone always wanted seconds, and it really was tops on Pulled Pork sandwich.

So hopefully, some one here has a killer No Mayo slaw recipe.

Thanks in advance.....

I am fairly good at hunting down stuff with internet searches, but due to M.S. being throwin in the calaboose and her original company closing, no links to that recipe have been found.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is one I found on the web.


----------



## buckeye024 (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this it? http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/...a-stewart-show


----------



## deltadude (Jul 18, 2009)

After creating this thread I went back and did some more searches on M.S. site.  They have upgraded the search ability and now I can narrow to a span of years.  However I still couldn't find it.

Thanks for the above lookup, the one I had had a lot more ingredients.  
I know its awful, I made that slaw about 6 or 7 times after finding it, but due to a new job and work, I quit smoking for almost 2 years and that recipe was lost when hard drive crashed.  I think I found that recipe around 2002 or 2003.

Again thanks for the both recipes and looking.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 18, 2009)

I put this one in the recipe file, I will give it a try soon.


----------



## turkeywire (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is one from the LOML.
1 large can Eagle Brand Milk
2 cups sugar
1Tbsp salt
1 cup salad oil
2 cups vinegar

Now if you are looking for one that is not creamy she has one of those too.


----------



## herkysprings (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually made some 'slaw this weekend (with yogurt and mayo). One interesting step was to heavily salt the shredded cabbage, and let is sit in a strainer for 3 hours. This removed exess water and softened up the cabbage. 

Rince very well and toss with dressing. I put some dried cranberries / cherries in and topped with greek feta.

Then with some pulled pork and Chipotle - Raspberry dressing in a bun!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 20, 2009)

This is one I use all the time and people love it.

one bag of coleslaw mix
1/2 large red onion, diced
1 stalk celery, chopped
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1-1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
black pepper to taste

Combine coleslaw mix, onion and celery in large bowl, pour sugar over mix and toss.  Set aside.
Combine remaining ingredients in a small sauce pan, bring to a boil, stir and cool completely.
Once cooled pour over coleslaw mix, toss, cover and put in the fridge for at least 24 hours but the longer it sets the better.
When ready to serve drain excess moisture and you are good to go.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 23, 2009)

Fire it up,

I use a recipe very similar to this one except I shred a 1/2 head of green cabbage and 1/2 head of red cabbage. The 1/2 cup sugar is replace with 1/4 cup apple juice and the white vinegar is replaced with apple cider vinegar.

Good stuff!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 23, 2009)

That sounds like it would be really good Dutch.
Heading out to the store now so I'm going to pick up some cabbage to try it out.
Thanks!


----------



## flagriller (Jul 23, 2009)

Use italian Dressing or any vinegar based dressing.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 24, 2009)

I will try a bit of both this weekend


----------

